# super brief update...



## creature (Jun 15, 2017)

trapped in florida, still.

not off the board, but waiting for a few things to coalesce..

if i get a decent chunk of time, will post up.

looking at boats or another rig.

have to consider how mom is.

could escape today, but that's the main concern..

miss you all

C


----------



## Tude (Jun 15, 2017)

Hey there sir! Glad you checked in


----------



## Shwillam (Jun 15, 2017)

Creature!! Sorry i haven't responded tp your PM yet ive been busy myself. Always good to hear from you! Hope you get out of that hell whole soon. Much love brother


----------



## creature (Jun 15, 2017)

asholes to the left of me,
assholes to the right,
here i am,
stuck in the middle with youse..

work sucks..
& it's not even the work..

the work itself is actually pretty fucking good..

out in the boonies, lots of wildlife, OT, plenty of drive time, way away from the city, usually..

& peple are fucking *angry*, nearly all the fucking time..

i don't get it.

anyways..


----------



## creature (Jun 15, 2017)

i suspect my time here is limited..
everr work with someone so constantly angry & insulting & uptight that you think they'd like noyhing more than to haul off & hit you?
& be trapped in a fucking truck withbtgem, for hours on end?
& have them tell you how much they'd kick the shit out of people, or used to have have fights or say they don't hsve a hand gun, because they're honestly worried they'd shoot somebody & wind up in prison..?

this whole fucking past week has been with s turd with a head like this..

& dig this, he says.. he says, with utter earnestness: "yeah, I'm ok, now, but when i was young, i used to be angry.."

holy fuck!

& it's not like i can walk away..

we're 300 miles south of Jax, with just one vehicle, otherwise I would hsve just said "fuck it", & driven home..

I've cajoled him, tried to listen to his fucked up existential logic, understand his hate, AND do a good fucking job, but all he does is continue to do what he can to point his insecurity & meaness towards the closest living human..

Christ, if the office knew the what he said about them, i think he'd be canned the moment they understood.

i mean, I'm damn near a pacifist, but if i really have to deal with inescapable physical violence, *I'd* be the fucker going to prison.

this is my last day, if im required to work with him, again.

shit.. it may just be my last day, in any case..

the money isn't great, but the work is environmental & water conservation..

absolutely beautiful sites..

i don't get it.

sooo.. there is now a five hour or drive, back home, sitting in silence, which is actually pretty cool, since it'll give me time to make some replies to posts that I've been wanting to follow up on..

this guy is such a control freak that it's unlikely I'll drive, unless he gets tgat I'm digging on what I'm typing, in which case i suspect he'll make a poibt of interrupting it, just for shitty little giggles..

what ever..

hope i can actually write, for a bit : )


----------



## Shwillam (Jun 15, 2017)

Fucking love ya man. Keep your head high. Youll be out of there soon.


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Jun 15, 2017)

I had to laugh when I saw a thread started by @creature with the words "super brief" in the title.

::eyepatch::


----------



## creature (Jun 15, 2017)

uhmm.. uhmm..uh..

ah, Mr. A & Mr. K..

you got me laughing, too..

thanks : )


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jun 15, 2017)

Aww jeez, your coworker sounds like a real drag. Stack your chips, GTFO as soon as you can manage it. Those kinds of folks will drain the batteries of your soul if you let them hang around too long. Sometimes you gotta take the only vehicle and leave those motherfuckers out in the cuts so they can reevaluate their lives and whatever actions they made or things they said that got them munsoned out there in the first place. I may or may not have left a bitch ass coworker twenty some odd miles from civilization at some rice farm silos he and I were cleaning for the coming harvest. Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.


----------



## Deleted member 16034 (Jun 16, 2017)

WE LOVE YOU CREATURE! 

I believe in you! You can easily handle it for one more day. Just keep reminding yourself it's one day and then you get to do whatever the fuck you want. 

Money and getting to leave, win-win.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 16, 2017)

yeah man, hang in there, im sure you'll get back to what you love doing soon!


----------



## creature (Jun 16, 2017)

"DING-DONG, THE WITCH IS DEAD!!!!

Which old witch?
The redneck witch!!!

Ding-Dong, the redneck witch is dead!!!"

-- & uh.. no offense to you Good Ones ; )

Jesus..
Yah, Lupo..
I could have made up an excuse to go look for something, & then called him on his cell & pulled an "O shit!!, the truck is stuck!!" & made him walk a couple of miles in the fucking heat, & then pull up on him when he was a few hundred feet away & yell "yeah!!! i got it out!!!"

what a fucking neat idea..

unfortunately (or fortunately), i'll never get the chance to do it..
i snapped, today
& that is fine..

i don't even want to detail the penny-tax-shit-i-like-to-try-&-make-you-squirm stuff this turdcock was pulling, but i needed to move from one observation point to the other, and best practice is to put the telescope into the box, rather than carrying it out in the open, since the fucker costs about 25 fucking thousand dollars..

this would have added about.. 45 seconds or less to the total gig, and we were in no type of rush situation, whatsoever..
he's like, "what?? can't you just carry it over there?" & i was "you have got to be kidding me."
& then, "i'll do it."

fine.

he brought it up in front of the client, & i simply said "this is the last time we work together, or i need to find somewhere else", after which i called the office & turned them on.

"well, john, it looks like we need to part ways".

you got that right motherfucker.
an employee tries to protect your fucking 25 grand investment on a slow day with no need to save the time to open & close a box & you see that as a fucking problem where you stick up for the asshole who bitched?????

you fucking deserve whoever the fuck you get, because i am not the first person who has called him on this.

anyways..

the redneck witch is dead, & that is a good thing.

i am now free.

again.

So, so many redneck witches...

; )

So, so many love their riches...

Toss them all into the ditches

then get out & start yer hitches..


i need to resolve the mom vs. work vs. $ thing again..
she's doing ok..

i have some boat pics to post up.

may head into the desert.

may beat a dead horse back to life... dunno...

have some stuff to post up, as always, so who knows WTF will go down..

i love all of you fuckers..
encourage me to buy a 40' or better steel hulled fucking boat, & then help me get to Wherever The Fuck Out Is.

encourage me, because every single one of us fuckers is in here, together...


----------



## Shwillam (Jun 16, 2017)

Creature, im so happy youre liberated from that situation. Im here for ANYTHING you need. Id turn around and risk going to jail in FL or GA if you needed me to go there for a ride or whatever. I sincerely look foward to the day i see you again with the excitement of a child. Youre fucking awesome dude. Keep it up. See ya soon, up the road or down the line. See ya soon man


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Jun 17, 2017)

YES!

@creature , I'm gonna be getting another van this week. Maybe I'll head your direction.

P.S... GET A GODDAMN PIRATE SHIP! ::eyepatch::


----------



## deleted user (Jun 18, 2017)

creature said:


> i suspect my time here is limited..
> everr work with someone so constantly angry & insulting & uptight that you think they'd like noyhing more than to haul off & hit you?
> & be trapped in a fucking truck withbtgem, for hours on end?
> & have them tell you how much they'd kick the shit out of people, or used to have have fights or say they don't hsve a hand gun, because they're honestly worried they'd shoot somebody & wind up in prison..?
> ...



I can relate to this. Florida rednecks can be insane. At least you appreciate landscape, it definitely helps tune out being stuck in a truck with hatebreeds. Good luck with your plans.


----------



## creature (Jun 18, 2017)

Ah, john..

yah..
you def know...

I'll hit cha up, soon..


----------

